# New to Goats. How is my Nigerian Dwarf's conformation?



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I am entirely new to goats. I raised and shows lambs for a few years, and judge sheep on a livestock team, but sheep are obviously not goats! (And for my experience, goats are very smart and sheep are well... not.) What are the basic things to look for conformation wise on a Nigerian Dwarf? Or any dairy goat for that matter. How is Spirit's conformation? (Doe picture below).

I have no idea how old she is, and she is not registered. She is simply a pet/milk doe for myself. Mmmmmm, buttermilk (starts twitching uncontrollably.) I am hoping she is bred and I can expect some kids and a nice udder full of yummyness this summer. Lol Anyways, here she is:



















I know she isn't set up correctly, and is a little tilted in the side view. I didn't have anyone home to hold her, so I tied her with a harness. I took it off afterwards! I stake her occasionally, but am always home to watch her when I do.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

unless she is on an incline I say she has a nice uphill stance. Legs look fairly straight but I cant see her pasturns or anything due to the grass. She looks to have fairly wide chest floor too. 

Over all I think she looks nice


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

i second stacey's post..

it mgiht be easier to get a friend, to set her up, or take pics. it would also be easier if she wasnt so fuzzly, but you dont have to clip. 
she's pretty..
 katrina


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

It's hard to tell since she isn't shaved and set up correctly. But here is what I think:

She looks to be uphill with a level topline. Appears wide throughout but could use better rear angulation. It seems like she has tight elbows and shoulders, but it's hard to say without being able to put my hands on her. 

Overall a good start. :thumb:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

She's a pretty girl! Do you know you are supposed to have more then 1 goat? They are herd animals and really need a buddy or two. I suppose after she kids she'll have company then...but, you will feel it soon...that strange desire to get another goat... :roll:

Welcome btw, we have been getting quite a few new members lately! This is a great site with alot of useful info...try to read some of the older posts...you'll learn alot. We have a topic for almost everything you will come across. Read the posts about births. Even the hard ones...you may not have a tough birthing, but you want to be ready just in case. Another great site is http://www.fiascofarm.com. She has videos of births, don't be afraid to help out your doe. Good luck! :wave:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She does look good, deep barrel, wide chest, nice uphill stance and level topline, her rump looks good too...not too steep :thumbup: 

I agree with Di, if she is your only girl, I would get her a buddy....either another doe or a wether, she'll be much happier.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Welcome!!
She is a pretty little thing.  I am still learning myself, so I can't really say anything about her conformation.

If you post a picture of her rear area, like this one:








Some on this board, not me, can tell if she looks pregnant or not.

I really suggest you get another goat too. Goats like friends, the more the merrier!! Besides with Nigerians there are so many different colors and they are all so beautiful- it is hard to just choose one! :wink:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I already posted a photo of her yahoo in the kidding korral, and everyone there says she looks preggo to them. Also, I was planning on getting her a buddy in a couple of weeks, but since she is is pregnant, I really don't need an additional goat when I might have 1-4 more! Lol. She is kept with my two yearling horses. They love her and she behaves like they are fellow goats.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Okay, i didn't know you had already posted a pic, Hope she give you some cute kids


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

When is she due? She doesn't look like she will have more then one maybe two if she is due anytime soon. 

From what I can see, she has a very nice chest on her and nice straight back legs. Look at the face. She knows she is cute.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Be Aware! I had a NDG killed by my mini horse colt. She accidentally got in his pasture...I'm sure it was an accident, he liked to chase the Cashmere goats at first. I know others here have their goats in with the horses, but, I don't let my little ones co-mingle.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Some horses are not good with goats, others are. My mini stallion used to pick Cheyenne up by her tail. Other than that, all my horse are good with the goats, even a baby wandered in the other day and started nibbling on my draft horse's hay, she was fine. 

I have heard stories of horse stomping animals in their pen, so it depends and I really think they should be watched.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I kept them in separate pens at first so they could investigate over the fence. I always put Spirit in at night since she is so small and I don't want her getting eaten. I let them out together for a couple hours at a time and watched them, then extended it to full days and watched. They have never been aggressive with her or tried to play with her. They sniff her and follow her a little, and she follows them. They are great with her.

Speaking of horses stomping goats, my friends had some pygmies. One of them got out with their gelding and he killed it. He had some sort of mental/hormone problem though (they think he was gelded too late. He was HUGE in the muscle department.) A week earlier he caught, stomped and killed a blackbird and then kept picking it up in his mouth and tossing it. When the pygmy got out he stomped it, and then they found him dragging it back and forth across the pasture in his teeth! My theory is that it is related to what stallions will do to foals that are not theirs. They will kill and mutilate foals from different stallions in the wild and drag their bodies about. He still had that urge, and apparently though the goat was a foal....and the bird too? I think he was insane in the brain.


----------

